# Wii #XXXX - Monster Hunter 3 (Tri-) *DEMO* (Japan)



## Chanser (Apr 22, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2187^^


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 22, 2009)

I need to find this quick! I've watched videos and the loading seems like a pain in the ass. There quick but are constantly popping up. Hopefully some improvement can be made by release.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 22, 2009)

How big is this game? because i havea version of it already not sure if it's the full game or not.


----------



## lost101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Filename: cvn-mh3t
Size: 93x50mb


----------



## scopelenz (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone should start posting SS soon!


----------



## ka_kui (Apr 22, 2009)

here are the torrent but...i cant download...say to me something like share ratio 0.3.

T_T

SORRY!! for posting the link T_T

if anyone can download the torrent post here please


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2009)

ka_kui said:
			
		

> *snip*


Why do you wanna get banned so soon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBAtemp is a nice site... so remove that link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the rules you can clearly see "NO LINKS ALLOWED"


----------



## rakichaneru (Apr 22, 2009)

Too bad, anyway. The site is one of those private trackers that requires you to wait a certain amount of time for the newest torrents if you don't maintain a good ratio.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 22, 2009)

ka_kui said:
			
		

> here are the torrent but...i cant download...say to me something like share ratio 0.3.
> 
> T_T
> 
> ...


Remove that link ASAP.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 22, 2009)

I smell a ban..


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Apr 22, 2009)

Me wants it >.


----------



## ka_kui (Apr 22, 2009)

removed!!!!

sorry....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need the demo!!!


sorry again


----------



## ka_kui (Apr 22, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Remove that link ASAP.



now you have to remove from your quote XDD


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 22, 2009)

ka_kui said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 22, 2009)

I am drooling at this game's epicness!!


----------



## steefwang (Apr 22, 2009)

Just enjoy this tri first~


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 22, 2009)

DO WANT!


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 22, 2009)

can't find it in newsgroups yet hope to find it soon :/ .


----------



## Kingston (Apr 22, 2009)

try google and you may find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its da shit


----------



## Senrii (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't find it!  :'(


----------



## nIxx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm i was never a big Monster Hunter Fan but this one is really funny 
Sad that online will cost money.


----------



## genx (Apr 22, 2009)

Anybody get the demo running on their PAL Wii console ?


----------



## Kingston (Apr 22, 2009)

yes with ultimate usb loader 7.x dunno the exact version but it works good already played the first job


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 22, 2009)

useless, as you have to buy a classic controller to play it, well done capcom.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 22, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> useless, as you have to buy a classic controller to play it, well done capcom.


You can play it with wiimote+nunchuk,  Monster Hunter G is classic controller only


----------



## Tagg7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Why is this showing as "#XXXX". It hasn't been nuked.


----------



## nizzk (Apr 23, 2009)

Tagg7 said:
			
		

> Why is this showing as "#XXXX". It hasn't been nuked.


because its a demo


----------



## cancernoodle (Apr 23, 2009)

anyone else have problem loading this game with softmod wii? It just restarts back to wii menu.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 23, 2009)

How is it a demo and yet, its the same size as any other Wii game?


----------



## Gamer (Apr 23, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> How is it a demo and yet, its the same size as any other Wii game?



Scrubbed size is ~370MB


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 23, 2009)

I will definately have to try to play this demo. Not to sure about the real game if I have to pap to go online.


----------



## ReverseFate (Apr 23, 2009)

I played this for a short while, and I really enjoyed it. Had no problem loading this on my modded Wii, and the so called slow and constant loading for the game isnt actually that bad. The loadings of each area is only for about a second or two, and is quite bareble. 

Other than that, the graphics look really great. The character renders are just a minor improvement from that of the preview games (from what I've seen compared to G, graphic wise), but the backgrounds and the monsters are really when the game shines.

Anyway, I will definitely be picking this up when the full version hits North America. xD


----------



## alpo845 (Apr 23, 2009)

in English?


----------



## Comedor (Apr 23, 2009)

Is the scrubbed version working? How do I burn it? Just extract and burn as it was a 4GB ISO? No patch or things like that?

I'm not THAT noob, it's just that I have never got a scrubbed ISO. Also, I have just one Verbatim, if I fu** with this one I'll have to buy a new case.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 23, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Is the scrubbed version working? How do I burn it? Just extract and burn as it was a 4GB ISO? No patch or things like that?
> 
> I'm not THAT noob, it's just that I have never got a scrubbed ISO. Also, I have just one Verbatim, if I fu** with this one I'll have to buy a new case.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



Just burn it like any other ISO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone tell me if this works with the Backup Loader?


----------



## Comedor (Apr 23, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I extracted the iso and burned with no patches. Disc Channel doesn't recognize, and via Gecko OS I got a green screen (set to japanese) or black screen (set to default).

Any thoughts?

Some guys are saying it works with Brickblocker and Region Frii, oh well... About Backup Loader, sorry, I don't use it.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 23, 2009)

Dammit, why does this game have to be so hard to find?! >


----------



## superfatih (Apr 23, 2009)

cant find the game can u give me the link??


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 23, 2009)

superfatih said:
			
		

> cant find the game can u give me the link??


No, read the rules and obey them.


----------



## superfatih (Apr 23, 2009)

PLZ tell me how i get the  demo working!
i dont have a HDD so i cant use usb loader.
which settings do i need in gamma 0.3???


----------



## superfatih (Apr 23, 2009)

PLZ tell me how i get the  demo working!
i dont have a HDD so i cant use usb loader.
which settings do i need in gamma 0.3???


----------



## Comedor (Apr 23, 2009)

HERE I AM AGAIN!

I just tried a new disc with Wiigion Frii and Brick Block, the Disc Channel recognized the DVD, but after pressing the "Start" button a black-screen appear with codes like "BBBB AAAA @@@@@" and things like that, lol.

Gecko OS was the same thing but codes, booting as default and japanese. And no, it didn't shown messages like "Reading DVD" or "Title", things that appear when I'm booting Little King Story.

I'm officialy sad, can someone PLEASE help me?


----------



## Walo (Apr 23, 2009)

Wait, so to get monster hunter tri demo I have to download this? I thought it was included in G's release. 
Could somebody tell me if I have to get this or just get G please?


----------



## Sleet (Apr 23, 2009)

superfatih said:
			
		

> PLZ tell me how i get the  demo working!
> i dont have a HDD so i cant use usb loader.
> which settings do i need in gamma 0.3???



I installed cIOS rev 9 onto my Wii, and used the gamma loader with error 002 fix. lt works perfectly for me with the rebooter option on the loader.


----------



## LivingToDie (Apr 23, 2009)

it worked on gecko os when i set it to Japanese or Default....
but when i start the game i get in a menu (of the game) and it gives like a error.... it says something like Wii P1 (and all those japanese signs)
so dont know what to do.... (ive pushed every button, enserted gamecube controller) when i remove the batterys out of my contoller another line comes and says something about my controller i guess...

so if i know how to bypass that... it works


----------



## JediKwon (Apr 24, 2009)

LivingToDie said:
			
		

> it worked on gecko os when i set it to Japanese or Default....
> but when i start the game i get in a menu (of the game) and it gives like a error.... it says something like Wii P1 (and all those japanese signs)
> so dont know what to do.... (ive pushed every button, enserted gamecube controller) when i remove the batterys out of my contoller another line comes and says something about my controller i guess...
> 
> so if i know how to bypass that... it works



If you can take a picture of it, I can help you. I can read Japanese.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 24, 2009)

Used Brick Blocker + Region Frii and it worked fine with my D2CKey, Wii firmware 4.0U. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the game sure looks pretty, nice illumination and water effects, but overall I'm not really that impressed, maybe my expectations were too high. Anyway, it looks fun, but since I can't understand  anything, I couldn't do much.

And btw, you don't need the classic controller to play it, the Wiimote+nunchuck works perfectly, and there are motion controls, but they are used only for small things and are optional.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 24, 2009)

Walo said:
			
		

> Wait, so to get monster hunter tri demo I have to download this? I thought it was included in G's release.
> Could somebody tell me if I have to get this or just get G please?


The demo is included in the same case as Monster Hunter G, but on a separate disc.


----------



## superfatih (Apr 24, 2009)

can i play split screen multiplayer in the demo??


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't WiiFrii the game it gives me an error and when using RegionFrii it says it might not be a Wii ISO. So I didn't apply WiiFrii, but it works in B&W. Any idea why I can't use WiiFrii?


----------



## kompormeleduq (Apr 25, 2009)

try using SoftMii v2.1.1
it works for me on my softmodded wii (3.2U)
start the game using disc channel


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what configuration to use with this game to have color on a pal-wii? I tried everything with my usb-loader but I still can`t find the configuration for color...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 25, 2009)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can or can't? if so i know it doesn't work with the wiimote and nunchuck as previously said in my post.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 25, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You CAN play it with wiimote and nunchuk,it is realy cool made, you attack with the a button, but it looks how you twist your wrist, for differnet attacks
For example if the wiimote is in normal position it swings vertically, if you twist your wrist left it attacks  horizontally.
Only Monster Hunter G is Classic Controller only, Monster Hunter 3 Tri is Wiimote+nunchak AND Classic controller
So dude get it, its worth it, i already played it trough 10 times now, so amazing


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 26, 2009)

kompormeleduq said:
			
		

> try using SoftMii v2.1.1
> it works for me on my softmodded wii (3.2U)
> start the game using disc channel


I doubt it, no game that got B&W in my Wii ever worked without WiiFrii. I just don't get why Wii Frii doesn't work. Also, I'm using USB loader.


----------



## LivingToDie (Apr 26, 2009)

LivingToDie said:
			
		

> it worked on gecko os when i set it to Japanese or Default....
> but when i start the game i get in a menu (of the game) and it gives like a error.... it says something like Wii P1 (and all those japanese signs)
> so dont know what to do.... (ive pushed every button, enserted gamecube controller) when i remove the batterys out of my contoller another line comes and says something about my controller i guess...
> 
> ...



oops....sorry found out it was Monster Hunter G.... so i guess the error was about no classic controller pluged in ...


But What is the diffference in MH G and M TRI ?


----------



## Alexrose (Apr 26, 2009)

Monster Hunter G is a wii remake of Monster Hunter for PS2. Monster Hunter Tri is a brand new game specifically for wii.


----------



## Reakt00r (Apr 26, 2009)

Alexrose said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter G is a wii remake of Monster Hunter for PS2. Monster Hunter Tri is a brand new game specifically for wii.



Monster Hunter G is a Wii remake of Monster Hunter *G* for the PS2. They added in some gameplay features of Monster Hunter Dos but you get the same wyverns, dragons, armour and weapons.

Also, for me Monster Hunter Tri isn't working (tried with and without RegionFrii) and Monster Hunter G goes to black after getting a screen saying "Found Classic Controller" (of course it's in Japanese). I used RegionFrii with Monster Hunter G. Without RegionFrii, Monster Hunter G doesn't work AT ALL. Has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## guilty7 (Apr 26, 2009)

Err I need some help. Every time I try to load it the game just restarts to the beginning of the menu after going green for some weird reason. Any reason why?
I'm using the backup loader btw.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 27, 2009)

Bleh, I finally found the game but now the 002 Error is in my way ><

Running Gamma Loader 0.3 and I have cIOS rev 9 installed.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 29, 2009)

has anyone got this to work on a hard modded wii? i've installed cios v10 and i have 3.2E firmware i have bricklocked the iso but cannot wiifrii it as it says it's not a wii iso.

edit: it launches into a black screen on the wii disc channel and via geko os too, only way i am going to get this to work is to install usb loader.


----------



## anonymouse13 (May 3, 2009)

For anyone who is using USBloader, how big is the game? Mine says it's only 0.19 gigs, which sounds way too small.

Thanks.


----------



## abdeldark (May 17, 2009)

if you have an hard modded wii use softchip r90 and set the ios to ios 36 and enable error 02 fix the game works
or install ios55bugfix and ios53bugfix it works too


----------



## ConraDargo (May 23, 2009)

Finally got this thing working by installing Softchip R90






A how to on YouTube


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyway to make this work without installing a new launcher? I'm using a Softmodded PAL Wii 4.0. 

Backup Launcher Gamma 0.3

Ok so i got it to work through the neweest Softchip channel, but it's in black and white.. is it because i'm using a PAL Wii? 

I don't have a fancy flat screen or anything, so i only use the regular cable that comes with the Wii.. is this why i get black and white?


----------



## Cadetdude (Jul 21, 2009)

i get that same problem the gamma002 fix doesnt work and it just restarts is there any fix for this ???


----------



## saronelf (Oct 2, 2009)

'http://monsterhuntertri.webs.com/'
if you play mh3 join and build up this site so we have a little mh3 community.


----------

